# To Moebius Team



## Simon68 (Aug 13, 2009)

To Moebius Team:

I've just arrived to this forum, but I'm an old LIS (and particulary for the JP2) fan. Like many others, I waited for a long time to have a JP2 kit. This turned even more difficult to me due I live in a foreign country... When Polar Lights put the 12' on the market I bought 3 kits of them (one is is still in the box), and for sure, I'll certantly buy many kits from the Moebius JP2 version 
(for a BETTER reason!).

By the way, I have some issues/questions I would like to post to you, if you could answer me...

1. I live in Brazil (South America) and tried to pre-order my Moebius JP2 kit. Many (US) sites don't sell overseas. Can you indicate one Moebius dealer/site that ships to Brazil? My last Moebius kits were bought by friends that traveled to USA...

2. After seeing your new Moebius 18' JP2 I liked it very much, especially the interior details and the solution adopted for the upper hull: the upper hull and the top of the ship seems to be just one piece, I'm I correct? it's not like the PL version, where the upper hull is to fragile near the main window frame (as seen in the photo). Is this the final solution for the kit? it would be great!!

3. What about having a smaller (6 inches diameter aprox.) JP2 kit? I Think there is a demand for this (hipotetical) kit for those, like me, are LIS fans and want to build (many) dioramas based on this wonderfull ship; By the way, you did this with the SeaView and the FS kits, i.e, created a smaller version of the big ones...

Thanks for your attention;
best regards,

Daniel
from São Paulo, Brazil


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Welcome to the Board Daniel!, I sold some small 1/72 scale toy soldiers on ebay a few years back to a fellow in Brazil. I sent two very small box's 7"x 5"x 4" they cost over twenty dollars each to ship and took about 4 weeks on one box and 6 weeks on the other to get there! That was sending them airmail! I have a feeling thats the reason its hard to find sellers to ship to Brazil. His payments took about 3-5 weeks for me to recieve them. I wish you the best of luck in finding a seller. Hopefully Moebius can recommend someone.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Have you tried http://wwwMegahobby.com or http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/index.html ?


----------



## Simon68 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hy Otto!

Thanks a lot for your welcome!! You may be right... I used to buy books and DVDs from Amazon.com and it takes about this time to receive my orders. When it comes to order a kit... well it's almost a nightmare. I remember some years ago when I lost 
almost US$ 500 (model cost + taxes + s.h.) ordering a Lunar Models JP2 from a site that promissed me to ship the kit and I'm still waiting for it...
Maybe Moebius decide to have a local dealer here in Brazil. I can guarantee we have a strong market here for their products...


----------



## Simon68 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hy PerfesserCoffee!

First, thanks for your attention to respond my post.
Well. In fact I tryed first CultTvmanshop, that is a very known site. After I proceeded the check out, It seemed to me it was ok (I also gave my International Master Card number). Next day, I received and e-mail telling they could not ship to Brazil. 

The other one site you mentioned, I didn't know until now. I'll try. Thanks a lot!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

as someone who ships to brazil often (sorry i dont sell kits), i can say that it is both chancy and slow. 
these days i send it either priority or express, or i dont send it at all.


----------



## Simon68 (Aug 13, 2009)

Razorwyre1,

It's a pit you don't sell kits... I would buy many! By the way, I always choose the Priority Mail when available, and frequently the costs of the shipment surpass the price of the kit. I really don't care about it... In fact, if there was a "rocket express" shipment option (is this the right word?) I would choose it...
Pardom, I didn't understand when you used the word "chancy": where you refering to the "seller" point of view, or to the "buyer"? Because, when I pay for the kits I always use my Mastercard, and the bill is automatically charged...


----------



## glehn (Apr 13, 2009)

Ola Daniel,

I also live in Sao Paulo/Brazil. 
I have two Moebius models (the big Seaview and the Iron Man) and both I bought on e-bay. I never had any problem buying there but I understand there is always the risk of buying from a bad seller.
Regarding on-line stores, I bought from CultTVMan in the past but unfortunately they do not ship to Brazil anymore. 
Last week I received my Polar Light Enterprise Refit that I bought from the StarshipModeler store. I bought from them a few times in the past and never had any problem.

Abraços,
Glehn


----------



## glehn (Apr 13, 2009)

The StarshipModeler Store link is:
http://www.starshipmodeler.com/newshop/


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

If you can't find someone to ship to you, I will make arrangements for you. I know Brazil can be tough to ship to, as I was a retailer in the past. It can be a long frustrating experience for sure!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Moebius said:


> If you can't find someone to ship to you, I will make arrangements for you.


Now how cool is that?! I can't imagine anyone else from a big, high-falootin' company doing that kind of customer service! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

glehn said:


> The StarshipModeler Store link is:
> http://www.starshipmodeler.com/newshop/


Arrgh!!! I forgot to post that one!

They are excellent as well!

The big three for me are Starship Modeler, CultTVMan, and Megahobby.:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

That is some nice weathering on the PL J2.


----------



## Simon68 (Aug 13, 2009)

Moebius said:


> If you can't find someone to ship to you, I will make arrangements for you. I know Brazil can be tough to ship to, as I was a retailer in the past. It can be a long frustrating experience for sure!


Moebius, it looks like I found one site that will sell the new JP2 and they also ship to my country:

http://www.ehobbies.com/moe913.html

Thanks a lot for your attention. I totally agree with Prince of Styrene II...

That is "A" kind of customer service!!

Well, now I'll wait until December... let's see!:thumbsup:


----------



## Simon68 (Aug 13, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Arrgh!!! I forgot to post that one!
> 
> They are excellent as well!
> 
> The big three for me are Starship Modeler, CultTVMan, and Megahobby.:thumbsup:


PerfesserCoffee,

At Megahobby I didn't find the JP2, but I found the Monster Scenes kits that I was also looking for...
Thanks for the tip!:thumbsup:


----------



## Simon68 (Aug 13, 2009)

glehn said:


> Ola Daniel,
> 
> I also live in Sao Paulo/Brazil.
> I have two Moebius models (the big Seaview and the Iron Man) and both I bought on e-bay. I never had any problem buying there but I understand there is always the risk of buying from a bad seller.
> ...



Olá Glehn,

Que mundo pequeno!
(What a small world...)

I went to the site StarshipModeler some years ago... but I didn't know they have an e-commerce also... thank's for the tip!!

By the way, are you a Star Trek fan?

(I think we shall keep our chats in English in respect to our fellows here at hobbytalk. I think you agree with me...)

Abraços,
Daniel


----------



## ronrem (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi to you in Brazil I do ship to brazil also Im doing a presale on j2 moebius on my
website you must prepay to lock in the 70.00 price when I get them
I will ship them out www.replicasunlimitedhobbies.com


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Daniel
How many of us (Brazilians) are just looking around here without posting?
Regarding your problem, I long ago decided to send my goods to a friend living in the US. When he comes to Brazil (2 times a year) my stuff comes together and therefore I save a lot of money (shipping plus taxes).
I have two PL J2 (one under construction) and hope that soon I'll gather enough courage to "perpetrate" a thread here to show my... well... work.
Saudações
Fernando


----------

